# SE Roofing and Sheet Metal Spectacular Trade Show and Convention July 8-11, 2009 in O



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*SE Roofing and Sheet Metal Spectacular Trade Show and Convention July 8-11, 2009 in Orlando*

06/24/2009The Florida Roofing, Sheet Metal and Air Conditioning Contractors Association will hold its 87th annual trade show and convention on July 8-11, 2009 at the Peabody Hotel & The Orange County Convention Center in Orlando, Florida.
The show will feature great seminars and educational courses, networking and lots of "after work" fun!
Learn more about the show at: http://www.floridaroof.com/content/Convention_Information


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll be there, anyone else going...


----------

